# Dark Pinoy Paraiba, Pinoy Ghosts, Pinoy Zebra dime size Angels for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am closing down my Angel tanks and selling off all Angels now, so here is the current list of what is available.

These a young adults

Sunset Paraiba (unique) $20 1 only

Orange Marble very nice long fins $15 1 only

Very Orange KOI adult $20 1 only

Blue Marbles (only ones in Canada!) $25 each *3 only Left*

Mated Pair of Pearlscale Angels that have already spawned for me.
Platinum Blue Pearlscale (F) and Platinum Orange Pearlscale (M) Pair is $70

Dime sized Pinoy Paraiba's, Pinoy Ghosts, Pinoy Zebras $10 each. (pinoy paraiba's sold)
These are the offspring of the Dark Pinoy pair, so all babies carry the genes to produce all three types. These are very nice babies already showing the Copper color on the fins/body which will turn BLUE as adults.

Pictures of the different kinds are shown below.
this is a Sunset Paraiba!








this is a Pinoy Zebra baby, they get more blue on them as they mature.








This is a Pinoy Paraiba, which when young show copper on the fins, then it turns the blue patches as adults.








these are blue marbles, already showing the blue color which will deepen as they mature (spectacular fish)









These will be sold quickly so please if you see one you want let me know ASAP! You will not find ANGELS like these in any LFS! so grab them now!

I will be in Markham/GTA *tomorrow* at *Kennedy Commons Petsmart at 1.30pm *for pickup.

Also anyone looking for BETTAS I can deliver on the same weekend, please check out my Bettas coming in post.
thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK here is a couple of pics I just grabbed, not great, but you can see the blue on the Angels, this will just get better and better! This is the Blue Silver angel and the copper color is going to be deep blue at maturity!








SOLD
this is a fuzzy pic of one of my Blue Marbles...just look at that blue and he's not mature yet! again the copper is going to be deep blue at maturity! Nothing like this exists in any LFS....grab them now and breed them to continue the line...you won't be sorry! 







This one is SOLD


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are some pretty angels! 


W


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Any of these guys left?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope all were sold and I won't be breeding or bringing in any others! Sorry.


----------

